# Easton EA90SLX vs. 2008 Mavic Ksyrium Elite vs. Mavic Ksyrium Equipe vs. Williams



## beast787 (Apr 18, 2011)

I finally have saved enough for my new wheelset and want to ask which of these would you go with?

2008 Mavic Ksyrium Elite @ 399.99 (on closeout at Performace)

2011 Mavic Ksyrium Equipe @ 449.99

2011 Easton EA90 SLX @ 499.99

2011 Williams 30x @ 489.00

I mainly cycle through the hills of Central Texas. I am currently running on ALX200's, stock on my bike. I would like something that spins well and can help on my climbs. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

I've owned the the Elites and and the SLX's (still have both). I'm partial to the Easton wheels (have the Circuits - close to the SL's - mine have the old velomax hubs) for everyday riding and the SLX's for climbing routes/races (mostly graphic changes and a ceramic bearings from older SLX's). I love their smoothness and bullet-proof-ness. 

The Elites never needed truing and were strong, but a little heavy and not aero at all. I'd check the warranty for all those wheels as well as my sets are the 2007 models (SL's were the replacement for the Circuits or close). Nary a problem yet with either. 

Others may recommend custom builders which may be close your price points, but the Easton's are the best from that group in my experience.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the Williams 30x and can only say good things about the wheels and their service. They spin really really well. 

look at ROL too. They are in Texas. I have not been on them, but you could go by there and will call a set if you want to ride today


----------



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

What ever you do, do not buy the Eastons. I had a set of 2010 EA90SLX that I paid a grand for last April. Two months in, I had a ceramic bearing failure on the rear drive side. Labor day, I blew a rear spoke, and had been experiencing a grinding noise from the front hub, so I sent the pair into the Easton wheel service center. After over a month w/o my wheels, they sent me a new rear wheel and they rebuilt the front one. Only several rides in, I had a serious clicking from the free hub. I called and talked to them and expressed my concern that I may be to heavy for them at 185lbs. They said they stand by their no weight limit on the wheels, but after several conversations, I agreed to accept a set of EA90SL's. Even though I was taking a loss, I figured if they would hold up, I should take them up on the deal. Just two weeks ago, Guess what, another rear broken spoke!!! I am done. I am not even wasting my breath calling Easton, even though I practically have the number memorized. I went the next day, and bought a set of Mavic's. We will see how it goes with them. I feel totally burned by wasting a grand on the Easton's. I know there will be plenty of replys saying I am to heavy for them, but Easton clearly says they have no weight limit.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

None of those would help you on climbs. 

Theres been way, way, way too many people reporting busted up eastons for me to even think about them.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

TomH said:


> Theres been way, way, way too many people reporting busted up eastons for me to even think about them.


I've never ridden on them, but I've seen A LOT of people post about this.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

The Eastons can have spoke breaking problems. I didn't see issues with them till I started riding above 45mph on descents with a crosswind...then they reliably started popping spokes. I'm 6'1" 180, so smaller, less aggressive riders may have better luck.

That being said, I've got a set of decal-less EA90 SLX's that the rear has just returned from the factory after a full rebuild/bearing replacement that need a new home.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

look into Flit wheels http://www.flitwheels.com/onlinestore.html either the cone-a or Letica both have 28spoked rims. or Revolution wheelworks http://www.shop.revolutionwheelworks.com/ the rev-22 or rev-27 plenty of spokes with lighter rims then the ones listed. there are others do more research.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I like my EA90sl's better than my Ksyrium Equipe SL's for what it's worth.


----------

